# J1055 - We give Depo Provera



## jolene594 (Apr 4, 2013)

We give Depo Provera 150mg but the new code J1050 is only 1mg.  How do I bill this? 
J1050 x 150?


----------



## sarahjanejones (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, you would bill J1050 x 150 units.


----------



## KJZcoder (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree, that is what I do
kel


----------

